
Jason Seifer has Died - milesf
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-lake-ivanhoe-suspected-drowning-20170401-story.html
======
milesf
Gregg Pollack, the other half of the "Rails vs." videos, has a tribute page to
him:[https://www.greggpollack.com/remembering-jason-
seifer/](https://www.greggpollack.com/remembering-jason-seifer/)

I remember meeting Jason many times at conferences. Always jovial, always
encouraging, and always very funny. You will be missed.

